# INF file txtsetup.sif is corrupt or missing



## manblue (Dec 23, 2006)

I deleted a lot of stuff of my hard drive to make my computer fresh again.
But now it won't boot up from the hard drive. And when I insert the windows xp pro CD to reinstall windows it starts loading fine and than the following error message come up

"INF file txtsetup.sif is corrupt or missing , status 47872.
Setup annot continue, Press any key to exit."

So what could I do to fix this error message so that I could reinstall windows. Oh yeah and I am not trying to recover files or anything. Actually I want to make it 100% new 

And I don't think I would need the boot up disks because it loads fine until i get that error message, or woud I need it?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

download your  hard drive drive manufacturer’s utilities and zero (wipe) the drive, than partition and format - your drive will be like new


----------



## manblue (Dec 23, 2006)

and that will help with the error I get when I try to install windows?

" "INF file txtsetup.sif is corrupt or missing , status 47872.
Setup can not continue, Press any key to exit."


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

It might and it certainly won't hurt. often times remnants of an old install will interfere with a re-install


----------



## manblue (Dec 23, 2006)

ok, thanks for your help.
The only problem is I can't boot the laptop up, so what would be the best way to get that program on there. 
Also I can run MS DOS on it, should I completely delete everything on drive C. I am pretty shure that I installed windows xp on D. So might that work?
What would happen if I completely format the whole hard drive C and D. Would that make it easier to install windows?
I really need some more help here.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

most hard drive utilities are an iso image which is burned to make a bootable cd, others are for floppy drives. If you don't have a floppy but your hdd utility if for making a boot floppy, you can download the ultimatebootcd.. It has most of the hard drive utilities on it and they all run from the bootable cd. it's a handy disk.

And yes you can delete d: and wipe the entire drive then partition and format as one large drive


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Setup errors are usually RAM corruptions. You cannot power up to get past POST or into the OS?

If you can get into past the POST then.. either get *UBCD* above which has Memtest86 on it and run that too. Or..

*Download *Memtest86*, *burn* the downloaded ISO image file onto a CD using software such as Nero and the reboot your system with the CD inside.
*When it restarts, on the first black screen (POST) press F8 (some may be F4) and it'll give you a _boot from_ menu. 
*Choose boot from CD-ROM as the first bootable drive and hit enter.
*Then Memtest should run and display its screen. Give it 3 or so hours and let it run. See if any and how many errors show up.

Do the same again using *Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool*

If it gives errors, take out all but one RAM stick and run the test again in 2 different slots to check if its a slot that maybe faulty. Test each RAM stick separately then.

This is testing you RAM, the first hardware to show corruptions as such and halt OS installations.


----------

